# Your Black Friday/ Cyber Monday Purchases



## playz123 (Nov 26, 2016)

Here’s a thread where you can list all your Black Friday Cyber Monday purchases (not your wish list) for all to see. You can off course edit your post if you buy more before the dust settles. I’ll start off by listing mine:

—Emotional Cello, purchased from AudioDeluxe
—Chris Hein Solo Violin, purchased directly from the Wizard himself, Mr. Chris Hein
—Ravenscroft 275 from Best Service
—Noveltech “Character” from Plugin Alliance. Thanks to Reuben Cornell for that little tip.
—RealiDrums from RealiTone. Mike Greene's salesmanship is second to none!
--DB-33 organ from Plugin Boutique

Possibly more to come later. “Whatcha you get, huh?”


----------



## Baron Greuner (Nov 26, 2016)

Session Horns Pro


----------



## AlexandraMusic (Nov 26, 2016)

So far I got the Tina Guo cello and the Acoustic Saz from Soundiron...

There is so much more I want...


----------



## Astronaut FX (Nov 26, 2016)

u-he Diva synth vst
Vir2 Q sample library
Delptronics LDB-2E eurorack module
Depltronics LDB-2X eurorack module
Teenage Engineering PO-28 Robot


----------



## mgpqa1 (Nov 26, 2016)

I pretty much have all that I need (for now) in terms of orchestral sounds so I decided to stock-up on synths:

- TAL U-NO-LX
- TAL BaseLine-101

(currently debating if I should grab Arturia Jupiter 8 since it's on sale... I hesitate because I already own Diva which I've read has Jupiter-like modules, but man this thing eats CPU...)


----------



## Vovique (Nov 26, 2016)

Sonokinetic Maximo (intro deal)
Embertone Chang Erhu (50% off)
InSession Audio Rock Guitar (50% off)
Tina Guo Cello (40% off)
Big Fish Audio Big Bad Horns (70% off)
Big Fish Audio Q (70% off)
Junk Spider Vintage Humbucker guitar (not on sale, but funded from BF budget)
East West Composer Cloud monthly
+ a dozen sample packs 

Still planning (if my wallet can make it):
Embertone Friedlander Violin
Sonivox Eighty Eight 
PSound Musette
Spitfire Artisan Violin

Would love to but won't make it this time:
Cinesamples Solo Strings
Emotional Cello
Spitfire Olafur Arnalds
NI Brass, Strings and Woods
Sonokinetic Woodwinds
Orange Tree Guitars
Trailer Brass

... and absolutely sure we'll see some more incredible deals in a month time))


----------



## Karsten Vogt (Nov 26, 2016)

I'm totally broke:
RME Babyface Pro (finally bye bye NI Komplete Audio 6)
Spitfire Albion One
Cinematic Studio Strings
Embertone Blakus Chello
Embertone Chang Erhu
LiquidSonic Reverberate

I'm still struggling with Musical Sampling's Trailer Brass; don't know how long I can resist.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Nov 26, 2016)

I said in one thread that no black friday purchases for me, because I already have everything I need for now, BUT I still bought libraries 

Embertone Chang Erhu
Embertone Crystal Flute
Chris Hein Solo Violin

I almost conviced myself I need all the Albions now, but I managed to think it over.


----------



## MChangoM (Nov 26, 2016)

I promised myself one major purchase:

Olympus Symphonic Choral Collection from Soundiron

But someone broke into my computer while I was asleep last night and ordered:

IMPAKT from Sample Logic

I hate when that happens.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Nov 26, 2016)

I thought I was done yesterday, but this morning proved me wrong:

Metropolis Ark 1
U-he Hive
Fabfilter Saturn
NI Supercharger GT
CineBrass Core/Pro/Descant Horn
Excuse me while I go hide my wallet from myself for the rest of the month ... no, the YEAR ...


----------



## NoamL (Nov 26, 2016)

Trailer Brass
Randy's Celeste
Didn't splurge this BF because I already laid out the cash for Berlin Brass and I'm holding on to some money to get Cinematic Studio volumes when they pop up


----------



## Symfoniq (Nov 26, 2016)

Spitfire Symphonic Strings
Spitfire Chamber Strings
Spitfire Symphonic Brass
VSL Solo Violin 2
VSL Solo Cello 2
u-he Diva
Slate Digital Everything Bundle with free plug-in voucher (VerbSuite Classics, thank you very much)
FabFilter Pro-R
FabFilter Pro-C 2 upgrade
Exponential Audio NIMBUS upgrade
Vienna Ensemble Pro 6 upgrade

Yes, I'm done until this time next year. Or at least until Cinematic Studio Brass is released...


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 26, 2016)

So far only got Spitfire Audio Albion V (Tundra) .

I might pick some other goodies in the next few days. 

(Update) hehe.. so, I also got :

* Four NI Maschine Expansions for my Maschine Studio. (Neon Drive, Lucid Mission, Pulswerk, Rising Crescent), at $ 24.50 per expansion.

* Eventide Space Reverb VST at $ 49.00 which is a cool addition to my Reverb VST collection.

Hopefully, that's all for now. 

OH.. WELL.. not true, I added :

* Lennar Digital Sylenth1 VST Synth
* Parawave RAPID VST Synth


----------



## Vavastrasza (Nov 26, 2016)

So far:

Tina Guo Cello legato patch
Cinesamples Viola da Gamba
Sacconi Strings
Falcon
Model B Pianoteq piano (wasn't on sale but I had been waiting to see it would be and decided to buy anyway)
Dark Zebra
Also some soundsets

Still musing on extra mics for Spitfire Chamber Strings or Spitfire Symphonic Strings. 

I actually put the Spitfire everything bundle into my basket and thought about it but, thankfully, managed to talk myself down.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Nov 26, 2016)

Vavastrasza said:


> I actually put the Spitfire everything bundle into my basket and thought about it but, thankfully, managed to talk myself down.



I also did that. I was like, I'll just test, how would it feel like to have the everything bundle in my basket. :D


----------



## Zhao Shen (Nov 26, 2016)

Overwatch 

Seriously though, there are so many great deals on libraries I want, but none of them are something that I really _need... _I am betting that saving up will pay off in the future.


----------



## Niel (Nov 26, 2016)

Ravenscroft 275
Phoenix Reverb 
2x Crucial mx300 SSD 750gb

Actually I want to buy a 64gb Ram Intel i7 rig, so im just waiting for cybermonday deals.


----------



## Morodiene (Nov 26, 2016)

Hollywood Orchestra Gold. I also have Composer Cloud for a month so I'm going to play around with Harp and Gypsy and the pianos a bit, but most likely I'll cancel that when my month is up. 

Oh, I do need to get an SSD.


----------



## Quasar (Nov 26, 2016)

I was really hoping that Evolution Series would have something for their World Percussion sets, but:

1 TB 850 EVO SSD
Komplete 11 Upgrade (because I wanted Una Corda anyway)
EAReverb 2
Melda Production MVerb

Embertone:
Crystal Flute
Herring Clarinet

Impact Soundworks:
Furia Staccato Strings (free with)
Plectra Highland Harps
Celestia

Fluffy Audio My Piano
Toontrack Nashville EZX
Audiowiesel Snaps and Claps

Cinematique Instruments Interval Les Femmes
Soundiron Elysium Harp

Still want or maybe want, or mulling over:

Albion One? $209 right now for Legacy owners. (Does it go up after the sale?)
Embertone Violin or Cello?
Emotional Cello?
CH Violin?
CSS (no further discount on the already unexpiring discount for CS2 owners)
Light and Sound Chamber Strings?
Strezov Macabre?
Strezov RHODOPE Ethnic Bulgarian Choir: Exp A?
8DIO 40%, Adagio etc. 70%?
Soundiron anything else? Elements to full Apocalypse upgrade?
Bolder Sounds Banjo?
Soniccouture Broken Wurli?
Izotope Music Production Bundle Standard Crossgrade?


----------



## Trombking (Nov 26, 2016)

Two libraries on the the opposite side of the dynamic sprectrum:
Spitfire Albion V Tundra
and
8dio Majestica


----------



## Quasar (Nov 26, 2016)

Trombking said:


> Two libraries on the the opposite side of the dynamic sprectrum:
> Spitfire Albion V Tundra
> and
> 8dio Majestica



Nice contrast! But now you'll have a huge dynamics hole in the middle LOL...


----------



## soundbylaura (Nov 26, 2016)

*Bought*:
- Impact Soundworks Celestia - 89% off (sale plus coupon). My biggest BF steal.
- Groove3 yearly pass - 75% off at JRRShop (sold out now). Second-best BF steal.
- Big Fish Audio Big Bad Horns 2 - 70% off - too good to pass up, I know I'll use it a lot.
- Soundmorph "Energy" - just 25% off (booo)

*Probably Will Buy:*
- Soundiron Street Erhu - I know I have a China-themed game coming up and I'm melodically challenged so although I have several erhus, a phrase library will be helpful. Only $29.

*Pulling at My Wallet:*
- Plugin Alliance Noveltech Character - yeah it's only $9 but what is it? An exciter? Its description is so vague and market-y.

*Walked Away From:*
- PhoenixVerb - Super-cheap but I just don't know much about it and I need to not buy plugs I don't know much about. Actually, reverbs are getting a lot of chatter this BF and I need to do more research.
- Soundtoys V5 Upgrade - in anticipation of a sale I jotted down my upgrade price on 11/14. Then when the sale started, that price jumped $40. Rubs me the wrong way. I'm willing to wait.


----------



## Ryan99 (Nov 26, 2016)

Tugboat said:


> I was really hoping that Evolution Series would have something for their World Percussion sets, but:
> 
> 1 TB 850 EVO SSD
> Komplete 11 Upgrade (because I wanted Una Corda anyway)
> ...



Evolution Series usually has an end of sale coming. As for Soundiron, you should go from Elements to full Apocalypse, that's my favorite percussion library and I have a lot of them.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Nov 26, 2016)

512GB Samsung EVO SSD for samples
4TB External Drive for Backups
Slate Digital for a year with a free perpetual plugin license
Not on sale but a bunch of parts for replacing all of the cables in my studio with custom cables. Bought more than I need to save on shipping for next time I need to build more cables. 
I'm generally not a fan of annual licensing for plugins and much prefer to just fully buy but I was planning to get a $100 plugin from Slate (edu discount) and I could get a plugin + a year for $150 so I basically got a year for $50 which I'm happy with. 

I wanted to get another pair of JBL LSR305 which ended up being on sale but I need to save up for Spitfire libraries - Chamber Strings, Symphonic Strings crossgrade, Albion 4 & 5, Choir. So many enticing libraries!


----------



## jadedsean (Nov 26, 2016)

- Impact Soundworks Celestia - 89% off (sale plus coupon). My biggest BF steal.

How did you get the coupon?


----------



## Raindog (Nov 26, 2016)

Bought wavesfactory's Mercury piano library which is not a Black friday deal.
I then realised, that I have already so many libraries (some of them I have bought in previous sales mainly because they sounded like a huge bargain) which I never use. Therefore I decided not to buy anything unless I really need it. Additionally I realised, that all these bargains this year just had the opposite effect and seemed to paralyse me. My therapist who treats my plugin adddiction is very proud of me
Raindog


----------



## soundbylaura (Nov 26, 2016)

jadedsean said:


> - Impact Soundworks Celestia - 89% off (sale plus coupon). My biggest BF steal.
> 
> How did you get the coupon?



If you've bought stuff with them before & have an account, log in and check all of the categories on the right - Deals, My Purchases, Coupons... make sure you look at all of them, codes can be in multiple places.


----------



## jadedsean (Nov 26, 2016)

soundbylaura said:


> If you've bought stuff with them before & have an account, log in and check all of the categories on the right - Deals, My Purchases, Coupons... make sure you look at all of them, codes can be in multiple places.


Cheers dude.


----------



## tav.one (Nov 26, 2016)

*New members*:
• Spitfire Chamber Strings
• Spitfire HZ01
• Spitfire HZ03
• Sonic Academy Kick 2
• Cryptocipher Swarmandal
• Cryptocipher Harmoniums
• Korg NanoKontrol 2

*Eyes on*:
• NI Una Corda
• VEPro 6
• EW Spaces
• Spitfire Harp


----------



## musicalweather (Nov 26, 2016)

soundbylaura said:


> *Pulling at My Wallet:*
> - Plugin Alliance Noveltech Character - yeah it's only $9 but what is it? An exciter? Its description is so vague and market-y.



I also snapped this up, and ended up using it on a current recording project. I think it's fantastic. Gives vocals and piano great clarity and professional sheen. I think it does some compression but is also an exciter...? Doesn't color the sound the way my other plugs do. Love it.


----------



## Rex282 (Nov 26, 2016)

My limit was 10 items:

1.Air DB-33 organ
2.Air Velvet 2 E piano
3.Air Mini Grand piano
4.Sonivox.Tony Coleman drums
5.Sonivox Big Bang cinematic percussion
6.Sonivox Eighty Eighty Ensemble Pianos
7.EZmix Mastering
8.EZX Nashville
9.Soundiron A.P.E. micro
10.Best Service Voyager drums

total=$153


----------



## Ron Kords (Nov 26, 2016)

Just Ilya Esimov acoustic and Nylon bundles for me. Only £120!!

I think it may be my favourite this year though  godsend for a non guitarist...

I'm another that's guilty of Spitfire cart lurking....It was either Scandi or Christmas presents for my wife. My wife came out on top but it was close this year


----------



## elpedro (Nov 26, 2016)

Blakus cello, Toontrack music city SDX superior drummer expansion, and Toontrack small upright piano, soundiron elysium harp, embertone crystal flute and jug drums,Impact Soundworks Celestia, soundiron olympus elements,CineSamples CineOrch. A pretty good haul at excellent prices and it will be good fun to utilize them all!


----------



## passsacaglia (Nov 27, 2016)

Rex282 said:


> My limit was 10 items:
> 
> 1.Air DB-33 organ
> 2.Air Velvet 2 E piano
> ...


Thx for the tip on EZmix mastering! I'll def go for that, I mean why not?!
I believe there was some new "mastering plug" some weeks/months ago...I think it was a plug with a 4-5 master plugs in a chain for different purposes...anyone remember what it was?

Haven't bought it yet but will fix an SSD on Monday I, best I find.
*Bought:*
3M long USB cable to my midi keyboard
ISK headphones (DT 880 Pro copycat)
Isolation pads
Orico SSD enclosure with UASP.
*Planning to buy:*
Soundiron Olympus elements+Requiem Light
Iron pack 4,7,8
+ may be some, something more cheap ones only.

ps found it:

http://www.ikmultimedia.com/mobile/products/lurssen/


----------



## DanielNeelMusic (Nov 27, 2016)

Since I couldn't spend a huge amount of money this year: Superior Drummer 2. Picked it up for $100, can't wait to get it downloaded/working.


----------



## Marko Zirkovich (Nov 27, 2016)

passsacaglia said:


> Thx for the tip on EZmix mastering! I'll def go for that, I mean why not?!
> I believe there was some new "mastering plug" some weeks/months ago...I think it was a plug with a 4-5 master plugs in a chain for different purposes...anyone remember what it was?



I think you are referring to iZotope's Neutron plug-in:
https://www.izotope.com/en/products/mix/neutron.html


----------



## trumpoz (Nov 27, 2016)

I'd been wanting Superior Drummer for a while and at $AUD130 it was too good to refuse

Looking at Cinematic Studio Strings -still have a few days with the discount.


----------



## peksi (Nov 27, 2016)

Destroyed my wallet with:

Waves platinum pack
SDX / EZX drum packs
Hans Zimmer piano
Embertone Chang Erhu


----------



## erikradbo (Nov 27, 2016)

So far:
- Tina Guo Legato Cello
- Bohemian Violin (not on sale)
- Waves Vocal Rider
- M-Audio Oxygen 88 midi controller (not on sale)
- MacProVideos "The MIDI Orchestra - Enhancing Realism"
+ freebies from Waves and Sound Toys

Looking to get (maybe  )
- Olafur Arnalds Composer Toolkit
- Izotope Neutron and Ozone bundle
- Big Fish Audio Big bad horns 2

A certain kind of weird stress over what to get. I meditate with some of the posts on how it's not the instrument but the music making that matters...


----------



## thov72 (Nov 27, 2016)

only EZKeys small upright (never tried ezkeys but 25€ was impossible to resist)
NI Session Strummer.

Bank account was already strained because of the earlier purchases of Spitifre CS and SB

I think the next money I spend on music will be hiring a singer somewhere on the internet. Basically I have pretty much all the VIs I need to make several kinds of decent music. Buying more will not improve my compositions. ( ok, maybe that´s a small lie but it would be a bigger lie to say that I need a lot  )


----------



## DHG (Nov 27, 2016)

Chris Hein Violin and Sample Modeling Cello. Great for playing. I'm in breath controller heaven at the moment.


----------



## AllanH (Nov 27, 2016)

*Purchased*:
Embertone Viola, Cello, and Bass. I already had the violin
U-he Diva
Light & Sound Chamber Stings
Mural Vol 1 (strictly speaking pre-BF, but part of the overall budget)

I would have liked to get the Spitfire Symphonic Collection along with Spitfire Chamber Strings. That would have been a fair bit over budget so that will likely have to wait. Of those, Chamber Stings is my favorite.


----------



## Joe Hartnett (Nov 27, 2016)

*Bought:*

Software:
Ravenscroft 275 from VI Labs
Hollywood Orchestra (Diamond)
Omnisphere 2
8dio Agitato Legato Arpeggio

Hardware:
3 1TB Samsung Evo 850 2.5" SSDs ($250/each at Amazon)
UAD Apollo Twin Duo
Sennheiser HD 650 Openback headphones

*Need:*
Blackmagic Multidock 2 to house those SSDs


----------



## khollister (Nov 27, 2016)

Spitfire BML woodwinds & Symphonic Brass (via completing the Symphony collection)
Spitfire Union Chapel Organ, HZ01, Cimbalon & Aluphone
Lexicon PCM Native reverbs
8dio Free Angels
Soundiron Elysium Harp & Mercury Elements
Embertone Crystal Flute & Jug Drums
Ivory II American Concert D
Heavyocity Vocalise


----------



## jvsax (Nov 27, 2016)

-Kontakt 5 full version
-Ample Sound electric guitar collection and Martin acoustic
-Toontrack Nashville drum kit, Drums from Hell kit, and Rock piano ballads
-Groove Monkee Twisted Beats

That should keep me busy for a while!


----------



## pdub (Nov 27, 2016)

Spitfire Percussion - Completed Symphony Collection
Sonicouture EP73 Deconstructed - with an additional 20% off the BF sale price customer coupon. 
Plugin Alliance Opticom XLA-3, BAX EQ and bx_Megasingle - BF Sale + Bundle savings


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Nov 27, 2016)

Spent far too much.

Just before black friday i bought cinematic Studio Strings and signed up to Evenant Trailer course and the HZ course.

For black friday i bought the spitfire hybrid bundle and gravity.


----------



## benmrx (Nov 27, 2016)

Finally made my BF purchase. SCS, SSB and Metropolis Ark 1. Can't wait to get this all downloaded!


----------



## zolhof (Nov 27, 2016)

Tundra, Keyscape and some magical Eduardo Tarilonte libraries: Era, Forest Kingdom, Epic World and Desert Winds. Happy times!


----------



## tigersun (Nov 27, 2016)

So far I've got Ark I, SCS, and Reverberate 2 and a pair of 750GB Crucial MX300s. I will get Wide Blue Sound Orbit/Eclipse. Considering CSS and Soundiron APE, but I should probably pick up SSB since I need some brass...



Polkasound said:


> Only a couple of purchases so far: I bought two bundles from Analogue Drums (one can never have too many drum kits!) and I couldn't pass up Soniccouture's 60% discount on their Conservatoire Collection. I've got my eye out for sales on large capacity SSDs, too, because my virtual instrument library is close to breaching the 1TB mark.



Samsung 850 Evo 1TB has been $250. Check B&H they have Crucial MX300 750GB for $119. Not in stock but you can order them, I put in my order Friday and got the shipping confirmation today.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 27, 2016)

Well I have had a really hard time differentiating between what I want and what I will actually use. So I have been very selective.

1) Toontrack Nashville EZ Drummer expansion

An absolute bargain which was about £ 12. Some excellent sounds/patterns for when I want to have a little boogie boogie session on the piano. (and that's not a euphemism ).

2) ScoreClub composition course by Alain Mayrand.

The one thing I could use above everything else is some more talent. (This course sponsored by my next door neighbours !)

3) Cinesamples Tina Guo Legato Cello.

This is pure audio porn. Out of the box lusciousness, and a nice Cello too (Ooh Matron !) $ 59. When I first bought Symphobia found myself losing track of time just noodling around with the sounds. Same thing here.

4) Cinematic Strings 2.

I had put some money aside to treat myself during the Black Friday Sales, and I have spent days agonising whether to invest in Spitfire Symphonic Strings vs Spitfire Chamber Strings vs Cinematic Studio Strings vs 8dio Adagio.... etc etc... At one point I even came close to buying EW Hollywood Orchestra Diamond, ARK I and even Heavyocity Gravity. But when it came down to actually spending the money, some items were a bit more than I really wanted to spend - and I was pushing things based on the best deal rather than what I needed.

In the end I read loads of posts going back a fair while, and plumped for Cinematic Strings 2 - it cost $ 225- a royal bargain I think - and with a discounted upgrade to Cinematic Studio Strings for the future. The demos and music posted on the forums are very good indeed. I think this is my best buy for the weekend - I don't think you would get more bang for buck anywhere else TBH.

Thanks to all the people who have posted piles of useful information and opinions - I am now staring at a very slow download progress bar..... It's going to be long night....


----------



## Pixelee (Nov 27, 2016)

mikeybabes said:


> Well I have had a really hard time differentiating between what I want and what I will actually use. So I have been very selective.
> 
> 1) Toontrack Nashville EZ Drummer expansion
> 
> ...


May I ask what is the discount to CSS if you buy Cs2?


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 27, 2016)

Pixelee said:


> May I ask what is the discount to CSS if you buy Cs2?



I was told it was 30% - so you would get CSS for $ 279. It was in the first post of the thread announcing the launch of CSS here.


----------



## dogdad (Nov 27, 2016)

Arturia V Collection 5 Upgrade - $99 - I actually felt guilty getting so much for $99.

Reverberate 2 - $50 - Another criminally inexpensive plugin. Wow! If you haven't yet I implore you to please check it out. Hands down one of the nicest sounding reverbs I've used. And only $50! (Until tomorrow).

All my big purchases this year were done a month ago - BWW, Albion V and SCS. I got Albion V at the intro price but should have waited on SCS till the sale. Oh well, live and learn.


----------



## tigersun (Nov 27, 2016)

Ended up renewing my Slate everything bundle. And it's cheaper this year than last year. Sweet.

Now I'm stuck trying to decide if I should go for SSB or save up for OT BB.



Polkasound said:


> Thanks for the info. My only problem is that, while my motherboard has six slots for hard drives, only two of them are SATA III (6Gb/s), and one of those slots already has a smaller SSD drive for my operating system and program files. That leaves just one SATA III slot open (the other four slots are SATA II) and my VI library is soon to push 1TB. So I've been searching Black Friday sales for 2TB SSDs.
> 
> I don't intend to send this thread off on a tangent, but does anyone know if replacing a 7200RPM hard drive on a SATA II (3Gb/s) slot with an SSD would be a significant improvement in performance, or should all SSDs automatically use SATA III slots? I've been searching Black Friday sales for 2TB SSDs, but if if putting SSDs on SATA II slots will improve performance, then I won't dump $800 on a 2TB SSD. I'll just get two 1TB SSDs instead.
> 
> Thanks!



Oh yes... I used to have the same problem then I got onto an X99 mobo. Pricey but so many SATA III and a couple M.2 slots. I want to say there haven't been any deals on the 2TB SSDs. There will be improvement if you put an SSD on SATA II though. Even though an SSD is much faster than SATA II bandwidth, disc drives can only make about half the bandwidth of SATA II so an SSD will still be a big improvement! Do some googling and you should be able to find plenty of stuff about it 

Also - check prices at B&H for the Crucial MX300.


----------



## Adrian Roston (Nov 27, 2016)

I went a little bananas, and to be honest I feel a little queazy 

omnisphere
black hole reverb
Hanz Zimmer master class
trailer course
Embertone Crystal Flute
embertone clarinet
embertone Violin, Viola, Cello
Korg nanokontrol2
Spitfire Chamber Strings
Metropolis Ark


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 27, 2016)

Adrian Roston said:


> I went a little bananas, and to be honest I feel a little queazy
> 
> omnisphere
> black hole reverb
> ...



WOW!


----------



## catsass (Nov 27, 2016)

Outside of a few assorted sample lib snacks, I purchased a Komplete Kontrol S49 for $418


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 27, 2016)

I went for CSS and Albion V. Fine libraries. Might get the 8Dio Upright before Dec 1st as well. The sonic gun cupboard is turning into an armoury.


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 27, 2016)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Spent far too much.
> 
> Just before black friday i bought cinematic Studio Strings and signed up to Evenant Trailer course and the HZ course.
> 
> For black friday i bought the spitfire hybrid bundle and gravity.


Let me know what you think of the HZ Course. I think I might sign up soon


----------



## CT (Nov 27, 2016)

Pulling the trigger soon on:

Kontakt 5
8dio Adagietto
SI Requiem Light
Art Vista Malmsjö or SC Hammersmith
Valhalla Room

And, if I can't resist, Albion V.


----------



## dpasdernick (Nov 27, 2016)

I'm still going through a hardware phase so I bought...

Ensoniq TS-12
Yamaha TX-802
Behringer 1602 Line Mixer (my second)
MOTU MicroLite Midi Interface (my second)
Roland M-256E Memory card or my JD-990
Novation Zero SL MKII controller
Keyboard stand

Still to buy before Christmas...

MidiQuest
Orchestral Tools Runs Builder
Tina Guo cello

I now have 12 hardware synths and more wires and headaches than ever 

(But I can sell any of them and the manufactures have no rules against it.  )


----------



## Hat_Tricky (Nov 27, 2016)

Just Crystal FLute so far...

But I'm eyeing

Reverberate2
East West Spaces
Phoenixverb
Lexicon PCM Native Reverb
ALL THE VALHALLAS

Metropolis Ark I
Chris Hein solo violin (been wanting this for a LONG time)
u-he DIVA
Omnisphere
Spitfire Chamber Strings


ugh...I need to win the lottery lol.


----------



## Rex282 (Nov 27, 2016)

DanielNeelMusic said:


> Since I couldn't spend a huge amount of money this year: Superior Drummer 2. Picked it up for $100, can't wait to get it downloaded/working.



If I might suggest you may as well get Nashville and DFH EZX they are both just $20 each!!


----------



## DonovanSullivan (Nov 27, 2016)

I signed on for Deadmau5's and HZ's masterclasses. There's always more to learn, and I think things like this are probably one of the best ways to invest money, especially because I'm pretty sure you can download or at least rewatch them.

Besides that, I also got Embertone's Jug Drums, which sound super frickin cool, and UVI Falcon for 30% off. 

I'm trying at this point to stay away from blowing money on things that aren't going to add much value to my life _right now_, even if they are tempting. I was really close to buying the Hollywood Orchestra bundle, or if not that, some of the spitfire collection stuff, but I didn't.. I already have the Cinesamples Core bundle (with full Cineperc), which covers orchestral stuff well enough, and I already have VOXOS for choir stuff. 

Considering my situation right now, it would definitely benefit me far, far more to get good with what I already have than it would to drop hundreds on new sounds. A good monetary value still doesn't guarantee a good life difference value. Besides that, I got Falcon to fill in for synthesis and sound design, and now that I have competitive stuff in every category, I want to try to lay back and remember why I got into this in the first place. Sometimes I feel that knowing about all these amazing products is making me more miserable, when I should be grateful that I have access to even some of them.


----------



## col (Nov 27, 2016)

css
Ember tone , bass, violin, viola.
Tina Leg cello.
Still on the prowl.....


----------



## dpasdernick (Nov 27, 2016)

DonovanSullivan said:


> I signed on for Deadmau5's and HZ's masterclasses. There's always more to learn, and I think things like this are probably one of the best ways to invest money, especially because I'm pretty sure you can download or at least rewatch them.
> 
> Besides that, I also got Embertone's Jug Drums, which sound super frickin cool, and UVI Falcon for 30% off.
> 
> ...



Amen x 1000

Someone in this forum already mentioned that my hobby isn't writing music it's researching and buying software.

My Roland Integra 7 has 6000 sounds. I have 11 other hardware synths with expansion cards. Software-wise I've got 10-20 times that and still I buy more. 

Don't make the same mistakes I've made. Don't get bogged down in the 'stuff'. Buy a few good instruments and write your heart out.

2 cents from a guy with a serious addiction to stuff...


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 27, 2016)

Albion V
Crucial MX300 750G SSD
New Kate Bush live album
Zimmer masterclass


----------



## james7275 (Nov 27, 2016)

Una Corda
Vocalise


----------



## galactic orange (Nov 27, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> Albion V
> Crucial MX300 750G SSD
> New Kate Bush live album
> Zimmer masterclass



Are those Crucial SSDs still on sale anywhere? I checked out B&H but they seemed to be sold out with no way to order. Also, I can't purchase directly from Crucial due to some problem with my PayPal account not being super omega level verified.


----------



## Inceptic (Nov 27, 2016)

I see quite a few mentions of the HZ masterclass. Is that on sale?


----------



## DonovanSullivan (Nov 27, 2016)

Inceptic said:


> I see quite a few mentions of the HZ masterclass. Is that on sale?


No, it's not on sale, it's just super popular and everyone is hyped and talking about it anyways! It's $90 to pre-enroll, so it's actually coming out in 2017 

https://www.masterclass.com/classes/hans-zimmer-teaches-film-scoring


----------



## james7275 (Nov 27, 2016)

DonovanSullivan said:


> No, it's not on sale, it's just super popular and everyone is hyped and talking about it anyways! It's $90 to pre-enroll, so it's actually coming out in 2017
> 
> https://www.masterclass.com/classes/hans-zimmer-teaches-film-scoring


Sorry if I'm being a bit clueless, but is it $90 total for the full 30 lessons, or is this just the cost to get pre-enrolled with an extra cost later?


----------



## DonovanSullivan (Nov 27, 2016)

james7275 said:


> Sorry if I'm being a bit clueless, but is it $90 total for the full 30 lessons, or is this just the cost to get pre-enrolled with an extra cost later?


From what I understand, there won't be an extra cost later. The other classes on the site that are out _right now_ are all also priced at $90~


----------



## james7275 (Nov 27, 2016)

DonovanSullivan said:


> From what I understand, there won't be an extra cost later. The other classes on the site that are out _right now_ are all also priced at $90~


Thanks. I just signed up for the Hans masterclass as well as the Deadmau5 class


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Nov 27, 2016)

james7275 said:


> Thanks. I just signed up for the Hans masterclass as well as the Deadmau5 class



Out of interest, how many days until the deadmau5 one starts?


----------



## DonovanSullivan (Nov 27, 2016)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Out of interest, how many days until the deadmau5 one starts?


The only info we have access to is "Coming winter 2016"

https://www.masterclass.com/classes/deadmau5-teaches-electronic-music-production


----------



## tigersun (Nov 27, 2016)

Eager to hear how the deadmau5 course is. Hans one is a no brainer. 



dpasdernick said:


> Amen x 1000
> 
> Someone in this forum already mentioned that my hobby isn't writing music it's researching and buying software.
> 
> ...



I used to be addicted to hardware, especially guitar stuff. Then I got an Axe FX II and I still have my amps...at least I sold my synths when I started going all ITB. I'm very tempted to get a Dave Smith synth right now though...



galactic orange said:


> Are those Crucial SSDs still on sale anywhere? I checked out B&H but they seemed to be sold out with no way to order. Also, I can't purchase directly from Crucial due to some problem with my PayPal account not being super omega level verified.



Really? Well I just looked and the 750GB is back to $170. But if it says more coming soon you should be able to order.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Nov 27, 2016)

DonovanSullivan said:


> The only info we have access to is "Coming winter 2016"
> 
> https://www.masterclass.com/classes/deadmau5-teaches-electronic-music-production




Really? 

When I signed up to the HZ one, there was a countdown on the website telling exactly how many days until it starts.


----------



## DonovanSullivan (Nov 27, 2016)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Really?
> 
> When I signed up to the HZ one, there was a countdown on the website telling exactly how many days until it starts.


Yep, I just found that page, sorry! It's out in 21 days


----------



## Vovique (Nov 28, 2016)

Just added Embertone Violin - couldnt resist!
On a side note - I was well prepared for Impact Soundworks sitewide sale, but looks like it'll hit on Christmas this year. I'll be getting Django guitar, Rhapsody and the Shakuhachi for sure.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Nov 28, 2016)

This has been the most dangerous Black Friday in memory. Orchestral Tools never do sales, they did a sale. U-He never does sales, they did a sale. Embertone never does sales (as far as I can recall), but they did a sale. Emotional Cello has never been on sale before, but it was on sale. Spitfire went and bundled up their BML range into much more affordable libraries, then took an extra 25% off them. Heavyocity put Gravity on sale for the first time that I can recall. 8Dio who are normally not the best with sales (you usually have to buy a heap of products if you want a decent discount) knocked off 70% on heaps of things. So many others were going for 40-60% off... and Wavesfactory finally released their Mercury Piano! Basically the perfect storm.


----------



## zacnelson (Nov 28, 2016)

playz123 said:


> Noveltech “Character” from Plugin Alliance. Thanks to Reuben Cornell for that little tip.


Frank you'll love Noveltech Character. At $9 it was a no-brainer! Sadly I bought it years ago for a much higher price, however it's a wonderful plugin - the challenge is to use it in moderation!  I love it on strings, especially violins.


----------



## zacnelson (Nov 28, 2016)

Morodiene said:


> Oh, I do need to get an SSD.


Oh yes you'll CERTAINLY need one of those to run the Hollywood Orchestra! Looking forward to hearing some of your compositions with it once you get it running.


----------



## Pschelfh (Nov 28, 2016)

This year I waited for most of my purchases until Black Friday + some deals were too good to pass :

- 8Dio AGE
- Heavyocity Ensembles Woods Collection
- Heavyocity Gravity Scoring Guitars
- Strezov Oracle
- Spitfire Swarm Mandolins
- Sample Logic Impakt
- Big Fish Audio Smack
- Best Service Era II Medieval Legends upgrade
- Best Service Titan 2 upgrade
- Arturia Analog Lab + Solina V
- Waves Greg Wells Signature bundle


----------



## MChangoM (Nov 28, 2016)

Dangerous weekend for my wallet, but perhaps more damaging (but so much fun) is the amount of time I will now spend away from composing to go through each new instrument to learn the interface and sounds and play around to get a feeling for how it will fit into my work flow. I always get inspiration from new instruments but is that just a rationalization? If all the libraries I've lusted after were to magically become free, it would be a bad thing for my creativity. I spent about $1K (probably more if I had the guts to add it up) but will now spend the next few weeks at least absorbing the new purchases like a snake that has swallowed a big rat.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Nov 28, 2016)

*Olafur Arnalds Evolutions* from Spitfire Audio


----------



## ceemusic (Nov 28, 2016)

Big splurge this year-
WavesElectric 200 Piano for $9.00 & upgrade to the VUMT deluxe. Both for under $20.00


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 28, 2016)

I just bought the 8Dio 1901 Upright Piano. Couldn't help it. Needed to take the edge off. This thread is like an AA meeting.


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (Nov 28, 2016)

Hi, my name is Matthew and I'm a Spitfireaholic


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 28, 2016)

Anyone know anything about Chris Hein's Winds Compact?


----------



## Morodiene (Nov 28, 2016)

zacnelson said:


> Oh yes you'll CERTAINLY need one of those to run the Hollywood Orchestra! Looking forward to hearing some of your compositions with it once you get it running.


I was waiting until today to see if any good deals were to be had. Does anyone know if it's more economic to do an internal SSD with a dock, or buy external? I have a Mac.


----------



## Niel (Nov 28, 2016)

Just bought 64gb Intel 7 rig. An upgrade from 8gb.

Goodbye freeze button, you have served me well.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 28, 2016)

It was a very quick sale on Amazon apparently for $99 watch the SSD thread on the Daw Forum today for Cyber Monday deal alerts there already a few quite good deals posted over there

B&H website is closed at certain times and days due to their religious beliefs



galactic orange said:


> Are those Crucial SSDs still on sale anywhere? I checked out B&H but they seemed to be sold out with no way to order. Also, I can't purchase directly from Crucial due to some problem with my PayPal account not being super omega level verified.


----------



## milliontown (Nov 28, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> Anyone know anything about Chris Hein's Winds Compact?



I really like it, great value in my opinion.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 28, 2016)

milliontown said:


> I really like it, great value in my opinion.



Thanks! It's really an interesting library, and I like Chris' stuff anyway.


----------



## BachN4th (Nov 28, 2016)

I picked up 2 things that I've had my eyes on for quite some time - Desert Winds and Efimov Acoustic Guitar. Was going to grab the Embertone recorders, but it turns out they weren't part of the sale. Payed $10 more than I should have for Desert Winds, forgot which site had the best deal and bought from another.


----------



## playz123 (Nov 28, 2016)

Morodiene said:


> I was waiting until today to see if any good deals were to be had. Does anyone know if it's more economic to do an internal SSD with a dock, or buy external? I have a Mac.


Which Mac, and do you have spare Thunderbolt ports??


----------



## Morodiene (Nov 28, 2016)

playz123 said:


> Which Mac, and do you have spare Thunderbolt ports??


I have a 2015 3.2 GHz i5 with 24 GB RAM, and 2 unused thunderbolt ports. Right now I have my eye on a Sandisk 480 GB SSD for $129 on amazon. It's a 3.0 USB.


----------



## playz123 (Nov 28, 2016)

Morodiene said:


> I have a 2015 3.2 GHz i5 with 24 GB RAM, and 2 unused thunderbolt ports. Right now I have my eye on a Sandisk 480 GB SSD for $129 on amazon. It's a 3.0 USB.


So that we don't move this thread off topic, may I suggest you have a look/post questions in the Gear Talk or DAW sections of the forum, since there are numerous threads there on SSDs. IF you plan to continue into all this really seriously, one should definitely consider something like a Black Magic multidock (thunderbolt) in which to install SSDs. That way you can easily add more later or change them around as desired. It's expensive in the beginning, but really worth while in the long run. I currently have 2 multidocks and 6 one TB SSDs, so you can see where I'm going with this!


----------



## musicalweather (Nov 28, 2016)

Ah, wish I had saved more pennies for this sale -- so much on my list. As it was, I got the Friedlander Violin and Sonokinetic Woodwinds. 
Really wanted but didn't get the Efimov nylon guitar and Orange Tree slide acoustic guitar.


----------



## Morodiene (Nov 28, 2016)

playz123 said:


> So that we don't move this thread off topic, may I suggest you have a look/post questions in the Gear Talk or DAW sections of the forum, since there are numerous threads there on SSDs. IF you plan to continue into all this really seriously, one should definitely consider something like a Black Magic multidock (thunderbolt) in which to install SSDs. That way you can easily add more later or change them around as desired. It's expensive in the beginning, but really worth while in the long run. I currently have 2 multidocks and 6 one TB SSDs, so you can see where I'm going with this!


I have been looking, and I did notice the multidock, so thanks for the info. I'll definitely keep that in mind for the future! We're on a tight budget right now trying to pay off the mortgage, so have to go with what's the minimum needed


----------



## J-M (Nov 28, 2016)

Niel said:


> Just bought 64gb Intel 7 rig. An upgrade from 8gb.
> 
> Goodbye freeze button, you have served me well.



Oh, how I wish I could say that. :D Congrats!


----------



## Ryan99 (Nov 28, 2016)

Pschelfh said:


> This year I waited for most of my purchases until Black Friday + some deals were too good to pass :
> 
> - 8Dio AGE
> - Heavyocity Ensembles Woods Collection
> ...



I also wanted the Era II upgrade, but before I made the purchase, I read somewhere from Eduardo Tarilonte that the vocals will be added as an upgrade in the coming weeks, so I will wait before upgrading. It should includes the 2 voices from the limited edition and 2 new ones.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 28, 2016)

As playz said if you look over in the DAW forum SSD thread for a little more money there is a SanDisk 1tb for $173 today



Morodiene said:


> I have a 2015 3.2 GHz i5 with 24 GB RAM, and 2 unused thunderbolt ports. Right now I have my eye on a Sandisk 480 GB SSD for $129 on amazon. It's a 3.0 USB.


----------



## greggybud (Nov 28, 2016)

Morodiene said:


> I was waiting until today to see if any good deals were to be had. Does anyone know if it's more economic to do an internal SSD with a dock, or buy external? I have a Mac.



I'm wondering this too except for a PC.

My other main question is how an SSD external using USB 3.0 compares to an internal install. Would that be okay?


----------



## Pablocrespo (Nov 28, 2016)

I bougth stormdrum 3 and EW Hollywood orchestra gold.
And Addictive drums custom XL (6 paks)

Want to finish it with vep6, where I could find the best price?


----------



## Morodiene (Nov 28, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> As playz said if you look over in the DAW forum SSD thread for a little more money there is a SanDisk 1tb for $173 today


I'd also have to buy a dock for it though...seems like a great price! At the risk of derailing the thread, can anyone recommend a good deal on a small dock?


----------



## khollister (Nov 28, 2016)

Pablocrespo said:


> Want to finish it with vep6, where I could find the best price?



Try AudioDeluxe. You need to create an account, add it to your cart and there will likely be an additional discount added in the cart.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 28, 2016)

Jrrshop use discount code forum



khollister said:


> Try AudioDeluxe. You need to create an account, add it to your cart and there will likely be an additional discount added in the cart.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 28, 2016)

There is info on the Daw forum for SSD cases I know someone got a relatively good usb3 one for as low as $4 recently

="Morodiene, post: 4021842, member: 12150"]I'd also have to buy a dock for it though...seems like a great price! At the risk of derailing the thread, can anyone recommend a good deal on a small dock?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 28, 2016)

I just bought Embertone's Friedlaner Violin from @thebob and I am super excited! I am going to mess around and pair it with the Chris Hein Solo Violin...very psyched and thanks Julien!


----------



## Øyvind Moe (Nov 28, 2016)

Albion ONE
Spitfire Percussion
Skaila Kanga Harp
Crucial MX300 525GB SSD

I've decided I really want Zebra as well, but it will have to wait for another payday. It's not on sale anyway, and I've already spent more than I planned.


----------



## Morodiene (Nov 28, 2016)

OK, decided to go with the Samsung 850 EVO 1TB for $219:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/302130800590?customid=37075cd4b5a711e69a78c698b8fe6a130INT&pub=5574652453&campid=5335869999&afepn=5335869999&icep_id=117&ipn=icep&afepn=5335869999&rmvSB=true


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 28, 2016)

Øyvind Moe said:


> Albion ONE
> Spitfire Percussion
> Skaila Kanga Harp
> Crucial MX300 525GB SSD
> ...



That will make getting Zebra even more exciting. To me that will always be the king, be sure to get the Dark Zebra expansion as well.


----------



## Quasar (Nov 28, 2016)

Morodiene said:


> OK, decided to go with the Samsung 850 EVO 1TB for $219:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/302130800590?customid=37075cd4b5a711e69a78c698b8fe6a130INT&pub=5574652453&campid=5335869999&afepn=5335869999&icep_id=117&ipn=icep&afepn=5335869999&rmvSB=true



Wow, I paid $249 for mine. Nice find! Glad it worked out.


----------



## Øyvind Moe (Nov 28, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> That will make getting Zebra even more exciting. To me that will always be the king, be sure to get the Dark Zebra expansion as well.


Yeah, seems like a fantastic synth. Lots and lots of stuff to tinker with, and the interface and layout are well thought out . Seems like you can make pretty much anything with it.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 28, 2016)

Øyvind Moe said:


> Yeah, seems like a fantastic synth. Lots and lots of stuff to tinker with, and the interface and layout are well thought out . Seems like you can make pretty much anything with it.



Please allow me to recommend signing up for a free week at ADSR courses, they have a Zebra Masterclass that will so help you get the most out of that instrument. After purchasing Zebra/HZ I committed to learning everything about it, and it has paid off for me on a holistic level musically. It is an endlessly rewarding synthesizer imo. I sold Omnisphere two months after I got it, I'd learned so much about the Zebras I just never used Omni. In fact, the only other synths I use consistently, besides Zebra, are Diva and Waldorf's Nave.


----------



## Øyvind Moe (Nov 28, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> Please allow me to recommend signing up for a free week at ADSR courses, they have a Zebra Masterclass that will so help you get the most out of that instrument. After purchasing Zebra/HZ I committed to learning everything about it, and it has paid off for me on a holistic level musically. It is an endlessly rewarding synthesizer imo. I sold Omnisphere two months after I got it, I'd learned so much about the Zebras I just never used Omni. In fact, the only other synths I use consistently, besides Zebra, are Diva and Waldorf's Nave.


Thanks, I'll definitely look into that ADSR course if when I get it.


----------



## Brian2112 (Nov 28, 2016)

Got a lot of Heavyocity Stuff:

Master Session Bundle - very surprised now much I like it. 

Aeon Bundle - at first I thought "meh" but spending time with it I'm liking it more and more. 

Punish - because we are so lucky to have jobs/hobbies that have a Punish knob. 

DM 307 - cool. But still trying to get stuff into 7/8


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Nov 28, 2016)

I promised myself that I wouldn't get any more Waves plugins since I already have everything I need from Fabfilter and Slate but couldn't resist the R-Bass for $17...


----------



## LamaRose (Nov 28, 2016)

dpasdernick said:


> I'm still going through a hardware phase so I bought...



Ah... still remember my Ensoniq VFX-SD... those were the days! But Tina Guo is nothing to sneeze at, lol!


----------



## synergy543 (Nov 28, 2016)

Morodiene said:


> At the risk of derailing the thread, can anyone recommend a good deal on a small dock?


I bought this Akitio case which holds either two SATA or two SSDs (which require adapters). Its a very nice case but sometimes the cover is hard to close with the adapter (just requires a little wiggling). Aside from this, I'd recommend it.
http://www.amazon.com/Akitio-Neutrino-Bridge-Adapter-Reader/dp/B00VKYM6SY (www.amazon.com/Akitio-Neutrino-Bridge-Adapter-Reader/dp/B00VKYM6SY)
SSD Adapter
http://www.amazon.com/Akitio-Neutrino-Bridge-Adapter-Reader/dp/B00VKYM6SY (www.amazon.com/Akitio-Neutrino-Bridge-Adapter-Reader/dp/B00VKYM6SY)


----------



## Pixelee (Nov 28, 2016)

I got KeepForest's Evolution. Actually, I worked for it. I made the demo of this: 

http://keep-forest.com/product-detail.html

I guess I will be purchasing an upgrade from 7.5 to 8.5 for that free upgrade to 9 soon.


----------



## coprhead6 (Nov 28, 2016)

I totally splurged on some really COOL Spitfire libraries. 

Olafur Arnalds Evolutions + Composer Toolkit
Chrysalis Harp


----------



## HiEnergy (Nov 29, 2016)

- u-he The Dark Zebra
- u-he Repro-1
- Eventide Blackhole


----------



## RRBE Sound (Nov 29, 2016)

So far:

A Standard HDD of 2T for backup
Cinematic Strings 2

Maybe:
Tina Guo Cello
NI Action Strikes 
Symphonic Series Brass Ensemble
Apollo Twin USB Audio Interface


----------



## Mars (Nov 29, 2016)

As a beginner hobbyist with low budget, I was tempted by a lot of things, but had to stick to the most useful and effective tools.

Thus, I completed my Hollywood Orchestra with Hollywood Brass... I started to dislike the unrealistic brass of Albion One and just fell in love with HB (I couldn't wait for Cinematic Studio Brass anymore  ).
It's really easy to use (fewer patches than HS, a relief) and sounds good without having to tweak it a lot. I especially love the solo trumpet with vibrato.

I also bought a crossgrade from Ezdrummer to Superior Drummer which will give me tons of hours of tweaking for my prog metal projects


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 29, 2016)

So, grand total:

Adagio Violas
Zer0-G Skinned, Luminoso, Orchestral Flavors.
Chris Hein Solo Violin
Adagio Violas
Friedlander Violin
Emotional Cello

Mostly chamber stuff as I continue work on my String Quartet.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 29, 2016)

Mars said:


> As a beginner hobbyist with low budget, I was tempted by a lot of things, but had to stick to the most useful and effective tools.
> 
> Thus, I completed my Hollywood Orchestra with Hollywood Brass... I started to dislike the unrealistic brass of Albion One and just fell in love with HB (I couldn't wait for Cinematic Studio Brass anymore  ).
> It's really easy to use (fewer patches than HS, a relief) and sounds good without having to tweak it a lot. I especially love the solo trumpet with vibrato.
> ...



I think the Brass are the weak link in Albion One...but then there's Iceni, which knocks them out of the ballpark (at least in terms of ruggedness).

Superior Drummer is amazing for Rock and subgenres like Metal, I use it for every track I write like that. GREAT instrument imo.


----------



## Mars (Nov 29, 2016)

Albion is effective for its main purpose in my opinion : sketching. 
But as it's impossible to write a simple "Horn" melodic line (they're mixed with trombones I guess) it's very frustrating for me. That's why I bought Strezov Horns in the first place.

Superior drummer is almost frightening, so much possibilities... I already found some good presets on the internet but can't wait to process it within the DAW with my own effects.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 29, 2016)

Mars said:


> Albion is effective for its main purpose in my opinion : sketching.
> But as it's impossible to write a simple "Horn" melodic line (they're mixed with trombones I guess) it's very frustrating for me. That's why I bought Strezov Horns in the first place.
> 
> Superior drummer is almost frightening, so much possibilities... I already found some good presets on the internet but can't wait to process it within the DAW with my own effects.



Just wait until you check out a few of the onboard presets in SD, for instance putting "muscle" in your kick! Instant, gutbucket punch and weight! It's proven mega useful for me (both in Rock and some of the more Extreme Metal stuff I write), and I'm one of those guys whom is always suspicious of onboard effects in libraries _and _synths.


----------



## Mars (Nov 29, 2016)

Good to know ! I'll try that one. Do you layer your drums ? I haven't looked at it yet, but apparently it's great way to improve the sound of SD.


----------



## Jaap (Nov 29, 2016)

Been a nice Blackfriday this year 

Got myself Era 2 Medieval Legends, Pettinhouse Guitar bundle deal, Embertones Crystal Flute, Jug Drums, Glockenpillar and Tomato Paste Kalimba. Composer Tools Eris and decided to give the Aspiring Trailer Composer course a go (allthough I licensed some trailer stuff before). Not regretting it! Now time to get back to work again!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 29, 2016)

Mars said:


> Good to know ! I'll try that one. Do you layer your drums ? I haven't looked at it yet, but apparently it's great way to improve the sound of SD.



Sometimes I'll use Session Drummer from NI, or Geist. But Superior is more than capable of holding its own, especially if you make the (empowering) decision to learn some engineering skills (or, of course, already have them).

SD is fine by itself, generally. There are certain expansion packs (I have several, but mostly used Metal Foundry and Dirk's Extreme Blast) that can ride by themselves...though again I can't help but recommend messing with the onboard effects to help you get what you want.


----------



## mac (Nov 29, 2016)

Ordered a 2tb Sandisk Extreme portable SSD.


----------



## Twrogstudio (Nov 29, 2016)

Picked up: 

Stormdrum 3
Ilya's Uelliaan Pipes (OMG!), Duduk and Accordion
Embertone crystal flute
Bolder Sounds Mandolin

I'm barely holding myself together with restraint!!!!


----------



## toddkedwards (Nov 29, 2016)

I picked up the following:


The Unfinished Omnisphere Colossus II
Heavyocity: Scoring Guitars
Scoreclub course: https://scoreclub.net/course/memorable-melodies-through-motivic-mastery/ (Memorable Melodies through Motivic Mastery)
Audio Impperia: Epic Trailer Sounds Vol. 2, Scenes from the Multiverse Vol. 1, and Textures.
Too many great options this time around, just not enough money!


----------



## Penthagram (Nov 29, 2016)

As i spent lot's of money past months on Tundra, Olafur , CSS, Adventure brass...and a big etc, this black friday i just got Albion One, even if my idea was to keep myself far from all this deals. but as a previous user of the legacy Albion, the deal was nice. So , here we go to another massive download.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 29, 2016)

Penthagram said:


> As i spent lot's of money past months on Tundra, Olafur , CSS, Adventure brass...and a big etc, this black friday i just got Albion One, even if my idea was to keep myself far from all this deals. but as a previous user of the legacy Albion, the deal was nice. So , here we go to another massive download.



Even better if you have both the original Albion as well as One.


----------



## muk (Nov 29, 2016)

Bestservice has an offer for Hollywood Brass and Percussion that I picked up. They offer both as downloads. Now if only that download wasn't taking so long


----------



## Vin (Nov 29, 2016)

New pads for my trusty DT 880 Pros and a MXL 770


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 29, 2016)

muk said:


> Bestservice has an offer for Hollywood Brass and Percussion that I picked up. They offer both as downloads. Now if only that download wasn't taking so long



I have always had great buying experiences with Bestservice!


----------



## URL (Nov 29, 2016)

Toontrack EZ drummer +Metalpack lovely!


----------



## khollister (Nov 29, 2016)

I also picked up a sealed copy of Cubase 8 Pro from a dealer on Ebay for $418. I plan to wait a couple weeks until we have word of version 9.0 to activate it so I get the courtesy upgrade for free. I'm making the move to Windows/Cubase from Logic/Mac and plan to get familiar with Cubase on my old Mac Pro and then build a replacement workstation next year.


----------



## Morodiene (Nov 29, 2016)

URL said:


> Toontrack EZ drummer +Metalpack lovely!


I have EZDrummer when I was working on some prog rock stuff. Love it, even without any expansion packs, it;s great to work with!


----------



## mc_deli (Nov 29, 2016)

Black Friday purchases...
None
Nada
Zip
Nillos
Rien
Ei mitään

Nearly seduced by Substance (no deal), Black Hole (won't fill the Space-shaped hole on the floor), Fab Pro-R (if only I still had edu), Diva (couple of hours left for the GAS to burn)... the only thing I might buy is a Masterclass... not the HZ one, but the Aguilera one, really, but even that is not a deal and can wait.


----------



## Vovique (Nov 29, 2016)

Penthagram said:


> As i spent lot's of money past months on Tundra, Olafur , CSS, Adventure brass...and a big etc, this black friday i just got Albion One, even if my idea was to keep myself far from all this deals. but as a previous user of the legacy Albion, the deal was nice. So , here we go to another massive download.


Yep, the Albion upgrade deal was excellent. I planned to, but was lured away by other unexpected offers.


----------



## URL (Nov 29, 2016)

Morodiene said:


> I have EZDrummer when I was working on some prog rock stuff. Love it, even without any expansion packs, it;s great to work with!



EZ drummer is IMHO the best sounding Metal/Rock drum application out there and with more expansion its really fun

Together with Bias Amp it really rocks!


----------



## muk (Nov 29, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> I have always had great buying experiences with Bestservice!



Good to hear. My purchase went smoothly, and they just contacted me to ask about a detail they need to know to register my libraries with Eastwest. Mindful and polite people it seems.


----------



## catsass (Nov 29, 2016)

mc_deli said:


> Black Friday purchases...
> None
> Nada
> Zip
> ...



Was that available as a bundle?


----------



## mc_deli (Nov 29, 2016)

catsass said:


> Was that available as a bundle?


Nada has true legato
Rien is the best small-medium-large section micro string section I have. Very light on CPU.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 29, 2016)

mc_deli said:


> Nada has true legato
> Rien is the best small-medium-large section micro string section I have. Very light on CPU.



You missed two of the best ones: Niente and Nichts!


----------



## catsass (Nov 29, 2016)

mc_deli said:


> Nada has true legato
> Rien is the best small-medium-large section micro string section I have. Very light on CPU.


I'm surprised that Zilch wasn't included.


----------



## Øyvind Moe (Nov 29, 2016)

catsass said:


> I'm surprised that Zilch wasn't included.


Coming in the expansion!


----------



## mc_deli (Nov 29, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> You missed two of the best ones: Niente and Nichts!


Now the promo is over those are only available in the bundle, er... collection.


----------



## Morodiene (Nov 29, 2016)

mc_deli said:


> Now the promo is over those are only available in the bundle, er... collection.


I believe that's in the "Off the Schneid" bundle.


----------



## muk (Nov 29, 2016)

Nix and nütelinüt I would have bought in an instant. But I didn't find a good offer.


----------



## Fleer (Nov 29, 2016)

Heavyocity Vocalise $40
Toontrack Small Upright $20
Waves Marroquin Signature bundle $45
Waves Musicians 2 bundle $9
Waves Electric piano $9
Soniccouture Conservatoire $69
BigFishAudio Vintage Strings $59
Vir2 Q $25
Embertone Crystal Flute $10
Hornet AutoGain Pro upgrade with freebie €4
HGsounds Cassette and soon 8 freebies $15
Nucleus Soundlab Pantheon III for Reason $1.5

Not on BF sale but sooooo nice:
ImpactSoundworks Ventus Shakuhachi
Wavesfactory Mercury Grand
FabFilter Pro-R

And the freebies:
Soundtoys free Tremolator
Waves free SuperTap


----------



## Calazzus (Nov 29, 2016)

I also said I wouldn't buy anything because I don't need anything else but I bought:


Spitfire Chamber Strings
Cinematic Studio Strings
QL Spaces


----------



## Polkasound (Nov 29, 2016)

tigersun said:


> There will be improvement if you put an SSD on SATA II though. Even though an SSD is much faster than SATA II bandwidth, disc drives can only make about half the bandwidth of SATA II so an SSD will still be a big improvement! Do some googling and you should be able to find plenty of stuff about it



I made one Cyber Monday purchase. I did some reading about PCIe SSDs, shopped around, and found an 800GB Intel PCIe SSD going for over $1,000 just about everywhere, but one seller on Amazon has them new for $400. The drive came out in 2012 at around $3,500. So it's a little older and uses a PCIe 2.0 slot (which my 2013-built PC certainly has) but the read/write speed is about 10x my current 7200RPM hard drive -- a big improvement! I figure the 800GB drive will get me through most of next year, when bigger SSDs will have come down in price.


----------



## Calazzus (Nov 29, 2016)

Calazzus said:


> I also said I wouldn't buy anything because I don't need anything else but I bought:
> 
> 
> Spitfire Chamber Strings
> ...


I forgot I also got impact Soundworks juggernaut just because it was $55.


----------



## passsacaglia (Nov 29, 2016)

*Some last day Soundiron Shopping:*
Olympus Elements 
Requiem Light 
Iron Pack 7 - Soprano Voice 1 Iron Pack 8 - Tuned Glass 1 Iron Pack 4 - Children's Choir 1 Iron Pack 1 - Grand Piano 1 Holy Ambiences 

All with a cool EDU discount on to them  TY Soundiron, always great customer support as well as Cinematic Strings/Cinematic Studio Series, will always come back to these ppl. And ofc Evenant courses with @Walid F. crew  Don't miss their Black Friday/Cyber Monday last day sales today guys, totally worth every penny!!

+1 Crucial mx300 1050GB SSD and a pack of Elixir Electric bass strings (stainless steel variant), maybe little off topic but..anyways.


----------



## J-M (Nov 29, 2016)

Got myself Era II (Finally+Eduardo announced a vocal expansion for it!) which I used to compose a new piece today...I should've used that time to write an essay, but what the hell, can't stop inspiration! I also grabbed Vocalise and a new case for my PC...


----------



## LondonMike (Nov 29, 2016)

Cinesamples Hollywoodwinds (for speeding up workflow) and I'm very pleased with it.
Megamagic guitars 1 and 2 for Omnisphere.

Was thinking about Realivox Blue and Orange Tree's Lap Steel and Acoustic slide guitars, but didn't bother in the end. Still time mind!


----------



## micrologus (Nov 29, 2016)

Embertone Crystal Flute
Metropolis Ark 1
Ample Sound Guitar AGT2 Extension (Finger)


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 29, 2016)

passsacaglia said:


> *Some last day Soundiron Shopping:*
> Olympus Elements
> Requiem Light



I have and love both of those!


----------



## merlinhimself (Nov 29, 2016)

Very nice! I wish I would have looked more into samples! I ended up building a decent first pc for under 2000. I7 6850 6core, 32gb ram, 1TB 850 evo.

It's lovely to have, but I'm in the process of endless installs now lol


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Nov 29, 2016)

I resisted temptation and bought nothing this year.


----------



## Twrogstudio (Nov 29, 2016)

MrLinssi said:


> Got myself Era II (Finally+Eduardo announced a vocal expansion for it!) which I used to compose a new piece today...I should've used that time to write an essay, but what the hell, can't stop inspiration! I also grabbed Vocalise and a new case for my PC...



Could you point me towards that "announced vocal expansion"? News to me.
BR
Ben


----------



## J-M (Nov 29, 2016)

Twrogstudio said:


> Could you point me towards that "announced vocal expansion"? News to me.
> BR
> Ben





Here you go, it's supposed to be available on Friday or Monday, according to Mr. Tarilonte. My guess is that the price is around 100 euros... We'll see.


----------



## Quasar (Nov 29, 2016)

Fleer said:


> Heavyocity Vocalise $40
> Toontrack Small Upright $20
> Waves Marroquin Signature bundle $45
> Waves Musicians 2 bundle $9
> ...



Wow. How did you get the Conservatoire for $69? I was pining for it at $99, but let it go, just barely...


----------



## Fleer (Nov 29, 2016)

Got an email with a customer code for an additional 20%, don't know if it would still work. Another option was to get it from BestService for $75 or so, without the need for a code, if you'd take the euro route.


----------



## CT (Nov 29, 2016)

I wanted a ton of SC stuff (Conservatoire, Geosonics, Vibraphone, Grand Marimba, Glass Works, Xtended Piano) but only ended up getting the Hammersmith. Next time....


----------



## Jaap (Nov 29, 2016)

Damn, thought I was done, but ended up with Gravity as well...


----------



## J-M (Nov 29, 2016)

Jaap said:


> Damn, thought I was done, but ended up with Gravity as well...



We are never done...


----------



## tigersun (Nov 29, 2016)

tigersun said:


> So far I've got Ark I, SCS, and Reverberate 2 and a pair of 750GB Crucial MX300s. I will get Wide Blue Sound Orbit/Eclipse. Considering CSS and Soundiron APE, but I should probably pick up SSB since I need some brass...



I've added Orbit and Eclipse, SSB, Soundiron APE and Harp. Nearly went for Sonokinetic WW but decided to save my money and probably will go for Berlin WW...unless we hear about the presumable Spitfire WW. Was also tempted for the Spitfire Organ but for the moment I need to stop spending. Decided against CSS right now for the same reason.


----------



## elpedro (Nov 29, 2016)

SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. said:


> I resisted temptation and bought nothing this year.


You heretic!LOL!


----------



## Calazzus (Nov 29, 2016)

Does anyone know if Emotional Cello was ever cheaper than $163?


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Nov 29, 2016)

Jaap said:


> Damn, thought I was done, but ended up with Gravity as well...



Wow, you have your own gravity well now. How cool is that!


----------



## LondonMike (Nov 29, 2016)

LondonMike said:


> Cinesamples Hollywoodwinds (for speeding up workflow) and I'm very pleased with it.
> Megamagic guitars 1 and 2 for Omnisphere.
> 
> Was thinking about Realivox Blue and Orange Tree's Lap Steel and Acoustic slide guitars, but didn't bother in the end. Still time mind!


Dammit! I saw on this thread that Emotional Cello was available for $163. Had to have it!!

Thanks Calazzus!


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 29, 2016)

Was going to pick up spitfire chamber strings , but it will have to wait until I get a new system next year . 

Instead I picked up :

Heavyocity Gravity , Master Sessions Woods and Standard Ensembles , Scoring Guitars 

Gothic Instruments Dronar Hybrid Module & Sculptor Live Impacts. 

Indiginus Renegade Guitar (not on sale by the way )

Also signed up for the Evenant Aspiring Trailer Music Composer course. 

Wasn't really looking for much this year , but the Heavyocity deals were too good to pass up .


----------



## galactic orange (Nov 29, 2016)

Mars said:


> (I couldn't wait for Cinematic Studio Brass anymore  ).



I know the feeling. An all Cinematic Studios lineup would probably give me 95% of what I need. Since most of those aren't released I had to look at other options.

I picked up CineBrass Core for the trumpet and horn solos to tide me over (NI SSBE owner here, which has great big ensembles but the solos don't shine enough).

I plan to get OT BWW and Berlin Perc (and BB somewhere down the line) but the MA1 sale might ruin that plan if I succumb to the sale in the last few hours.

Also got Spitfire Chamber Strings which I had no intention of getting going into Black Friday.


----------



## JoelSim (Nov 29, 2016)

Such a crazy Black Friday weekend, I craved in and bought

Izotope - Neutron Advanced
Heavocity - Vocalise
U-he Diva
Virharmonic- Bohemian Violin
Spitfire Olafur Arnalds Evolution
Spitfire Chamber Strings
Waves Musicians 2 with $30 coupon
Embertone - Crystal Flute
Exponential Audio - Phoenixverb

Still waiting for the new mac pro


----------



## AllanH (Nov 29, 2016)

The Spitfire Sirens kept calling, and so I ended up adding Spitfire Chamber Strings to this year's damage report

*Purchased*
Embertone Viola, Cello, and Bass. I already had the violin
U-he Diva
Light & Sound Chamber Stings
Spitfire Mural Vol 1 (strictly speaking pre-BF)
Spitfire Chamber Strings


----------



## jtnyc (Nov 29, 2016)

Calazzus said:


> Does anyone know if Emotional Cello was ever cheaper than $163?


$154.11 at Audiodeluxe. It's shows for $181, but an additional discount is applied after you add it to your cart.

https://www.audiodeluxe.com/products/best-service-emotional-cello


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 30, 2016)

Ooops, I have just had a moment and bought Metropolis Ark 1.

Now I must be punished.....


----------



## galactic orange (Nov 30, 2016)

mikeybabes said:


> Ooops, I have just had a moment and bought Metropolis Ark 1.
> 
> Now I must be punished.....


I'm listening to some MA1 tracks right now and teetering on the edge of purchase.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 30, 2016)

Teeter ye not....

(Actually, if you are not British and of a 'Certain Vintage' you might not get that reference.)


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 30, 2016)

YAYYY! I just got my Embertone Solo Violin links! Woo-hooo!


----------



## Calazzus (Nov 30, 2016)

jtnyc said:


> $154.11 at Audiodeluxe. It's shows for $181, but an additional discount is applied after you add it to your cart.
> 
> https://www.audiodeluxe.com/products/best-service-emotional-cello


Thanks


----------



## galactic orange (Nov 30, 2016)

mikeybabes said:


> Ooops, I have just had a moment and bought Metropolis Ark 1.
> 
> Now I must be punished.....


Just got it. I feel somewhat ashamed that I couldn't restrain myself on this deal. If the neighbors didn't like me before, they're really going to have a problem now.


----------



## Vovique (Nov 30, 2016)

Finally downloaded all the orchestrals stuff I bought this crazy week - Embertone Violin, Agitato Violins, Eighty Eight piano, Hollywood Golds. Now I'm sitting all overwhelmed and thinking about signing up for Hans Zimmer masterclass...


----------



## Calazzus (Nov 30, 2016)

Anyone else go back to the websites to check to make sure that the prices went back to normal to make you feel better about your impulse purchases?


----------



## Quasar (Nov 30, 2016)

Calazzus said:


> Anyone else go back to the websites to check to make sure that the prices went back to normal to make you feel better about your impulse purchases?


LOL. A few, but mostly going back because I want MORE. Not everything is over, Soundiron and lots of other places end tomorrow 12/1, NI is 12/5, and sometimes those outlets like PluginBoutique and AudioDeluxe seem to run past the deadlines... Not sure how that works at all.


----------



## tigersun (Nov 30, 2016)

Tugboat said:


> LOL. A few, but mostly going back because I want MORE. Not everything is over, Soundiron and lots of other places end tomorrow 12/1, NI is 12/5, and sometimes those outlets like PluginBoutique and AudioDeluxe seem to run past the deadlines... Not sure how that works at all.



Yeah, I bought Diva last night despite pricing going back to normal on U-he's site a couple days ago.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 30, 2016)

tigersun said:


> Yeah, I bought Diva last night despite pricing going back to normal on U-he's site a couple days ago.



I seriously doubt you'll regret that my friend. That and Zebra/HZ (and probably Waldorf's Nave) are my go tos for synths. Amazing stuff imo.


----------



## tigersun (Nov 30, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> I seriously doubt you'll regret that my friend. That and Zebra/HZ (and probably Waldorf's Nave) are my go tos for synths. Amazing stuff imo.



I realized my post was pretty vague - it was still on sale at Audio Deluxe $115ish out the door so I'm pretty happy. I thought I was done buying things but that's what happens when you keep browsing the sales.. I want to get Zebra but this week has been rough on my finances.


----------



## Ryan99 (Nov 30, 2016)

My Black Friday/Cyber Monday deals:

- Eventide Anthology X bundle (upgrade from any 4 Eventide plugins, 3 of them I got as freebies) 83$
- Spitfire Audio EDNA01 Earth 101$
- Chocolate Audio The Black Drums + Audiority TS1 Transient Shaper bundle 69$
- Tone2 Icarus 104$
- Embertone Crystal Flute 10$
- 2 PluginGuru libraries 5$ each
- Rapidcomposer V3 upgrade 32$
- EZkeys Small Upright 22$
- Waves Electric 200 Piano 8$
- Waves Electric 88 Piano 17$
- Waves Infectec Mushroom Pusher 17$
- Waves Jack Joseph Puig Signature Series 40$


----------



## elpedro (Nov 30, 2016)

can't resist a cheap Rhodes so i am adding the waves 88 to my list of sins!


----------



## Quasar (Dec 1, 2016)

elpedro said:


> can't resist a cheap Rhodes so i am adding the waves 88 to my list of sins!



At least it's not a sin of omission!

I couldn't resist Soundiron's Requiem Light the other night... And still tripping on a few possibilities...


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Dec 1, 2016)

elpedro said:


> You heretic!LOL!



OK, @elpedro. I am no longer going to be a heretic. I am going to upgrade my computer. I found a store in California who is selling an Asus X99 Deluxe II barebones system with an Intel 10 core Broadview CPU (*Core i7 6950X)* for way less than the price that other stores are selling the CPU by itself. They are calling it Cyber week instead of Cyber Monday. It ends tomorrow. I was planning something like this for February of 2017, but at that price, I got sucked into it now. Damn!!! ☺


----------



## elpedro (Dec 1, 2016)

SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. said:


> OK, @elpedro. I am no longer going to be a heretic. I am going to upgrade my computer. I found a store in California who is selling an Asus X99 Deluxe II barebones system with an Intel 10 core Broadview CPU (*Core i7 6950X)* for way less than the price that other stores are selling the CPU by itself. They are calling it Cyber week instead of Cyber Monday. It ends tomorrow. I was planning something like this for February of 2017, but at that price, I got sucked into it now. Damn!!! ☺


You are redeemed!


----------



## Silentspace2000 (Dec 1, 2016)

elpedro said:


> can't resist a cheap Rhodes so i am adding the waves 88 to my list of sins!


I had no expectations for $17 but I've been playing with it and it's got a lot of bang for the buck. I love the sound of it. What it does, it does very well.


----------



## dpasdernick (Dec 1, 2016)

dpasdernick said:


> I'm still going through a hardware phase so I bought...
> 
> Ensoniq TS-12
> Yamaha TX-802
> ...



How self centered is this replying to my own post... I need to get a life.

Update, 

I bought my 13th hardware synth! A 1986-ish vintage Ensoniq Mirage with 96 floppies full of retro bliss. I used to have one and will relive some wicked 8 bit heaven playing the sounds of my youth. If only I'd kept the leather pants...

I also bought Midiquest to control all 13 of my babies and it is wicked cool.

Plus I bought Tina Gou's legato cello and will cap off the year with Orchestra Tools runs builder (unless something cooler goes on sale at Christmas) and four 20' Midi cables. 

I am in riding high on retail therapy and it feels f#cking great! Back to you regular scheduled programming...


----------



## elpedro (Dec 1, 2016)

Silentspace2000 said:


> I had no expectations for $17 but I've been playing with it and it's got a lot of bang for the buck. I love the sound of it. What it does, it does very well.


I agree it's pretty good and punches way above it's pricetag


----------



## Michael Antrum (Dec 2, 2016)

dpasdernick said:


> Update,
> 
> I bought my 13th hardware synth! A 1986-ish vintage Ensoniq Mirage with 96 floppies full of retro bliss. I used to have one and will relive some wicked 8 bit heaven playing the sounds of my youth. If only I'd kept the leather pants...



Along with the DX7, I always wanted an Ensoniq Mirage when I was younger. I was a student back then in North London, and was doing a degree in 'having the time of my life' at the time. Camden in the late 80's was so much fun it should have been illegal. (Actually, thinking about it, quite a lot of it was... )

I've never owned a DX7 or Mirage, or Emulator for that matter, and I don't want to. They say you should never meet your heroes....


----------



## evilantal (Dec 2, 2016)

What a huge amount of deals that got my interest this year :0
What I ended up getting...

u-he Repro-1 (not really BF)
The Unfinished Omnisphere Colossus
Native Instruments Una Corda
Toontrack Nashville EZX and Drumkit from Hell EZX
Embertone Crystal Flute and Blakus Cello
Psychic Modulation Construct (free)
Plugin Alliance bx_meter and Noveltech Character
8Dio Agitato Grandiose Ensemble Violins, Cellos and Violas
Heavyocity Scoring Guitars
Soundiron Apocalypse Elements upgrade from APE Micro


----------



## dhlkid (Dec 2, 2016)

8Dio Agitato Violins
8Dio Agitato Violas
8Dio Agitato Cellos
8Dio Agitato Sordino

I am still thinking if I should get the Scoring Guitars from Heavyocity


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Dec 2, 2016)

dhlkid said:


> 8Dio Agitato Violins
> ...
> 
> I am still thinking if I should get the Scoring Guitars from Heavyocity



Scoring Guitars is great, and for the price well worth it.


----------



## Takabuntu (Dec 2, 2016)

I bought ARTzID from Peter Schwartz. Don't need much else at the moment. Would love to have CSS in the near future.


----------



## greggybud (Dec 2, 2016)

dpasdernick said:


> I also bought Midiquest to control all 13 of my babies and it is wicked cool.


If you got that for any type of "sale" I'm going to bang my head against concrete. He says he never does sales. And so far I have never found any...at any time.

It seems there is an over-abundence of users who complain, but it has worked wonderfully for myself. And the developer gives great support, often the same day.


----------



## guitarman1960 (Dec 2, 2016)

Bought Wide Blue Sound Eclipse for $70, sounds fantastic and really easy to use!


----------



## mwarsell (Dec 2, 2016)

A feeding chair for my baby. At 50% off.


----------

